# Kubota on sick leave



## DP50 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi all, lent my L245DT to a friend at the time left Wheel rear seal had small leak, while using the hydralics all but stop working When I fired her up I noticed the seal had gone ( steady stream of udt) would this effect the systems presure or am i looking at a bigger problem! Iam replacing both sides is there a site with the procedure for removing the axles to do this also i understand the filter in the case can become pluged so i will check that as well any feed back would be greatly appreciated thanks much.


----------



## Cannuck-elhead (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok, there's so much info packed into 3 sentences there I'm not even really sure of what you are asking/saying, but here goes anyways.

1) the axle seal is not under any pressure, it effectively holds back only the oil in the reservoir. It can't affect the system pressure or performance.

2) "all but stop working", not sure what that means, stopped, or not?

3) where is the "steady stream of udt" coming from? If it's the axle seal then the only issue might be too little oil in the system, but I'm not sure you could get that much oil out of the axle end unless you were operating on a pretty steep side slope.

4) yes, the screen over the intake sump of the hydraulic system can easily become so clogged with debris that it starves the pump, or causes it to cavitate (suck air) and that will also have a really bad effect on the hydraulics.


----------

